# Platform pedals with toe clips?



## deputydog2003 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have large feet/shoes and I am most comfortable riding my 29er mountain bike with platform pedals, (bmx type with grip pins) but I like plastic toe clips (with straps) as well.

Does anyone know of a platform pedal that will also accomodate toe clips? I have been searching but all I can find are cage type pedals and these are less comfortable.

What are your recommendations for comfortable mountain bike pedals that can accomodate toe clips for larger feet/shoes?

Thanks.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

There is no recommendation, they're pretty much obsolete. They are quite dangerous, more dangerous then clip-less pedals/shoes.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Wellgo MG-1s will accept reflectors. Toe clips bolt on where the reflectors go on cage pedals. So at least in theory toe clips would work with MG-1s. Seems like you'd have a heckuva time getting in them with the pins grabbing your shoe though.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Power straps! Old school, but REI still has them. They are cloth, adjustable, straps mounted to steel pedals.


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry, Power Grips.....


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i had some old bmx pedals with minimal nubs that allowed toe clips. if your big feet allow it, you could do the half clips if you dont want the straps nonsense.


----------



## nixoda (Nov 8, 2011)

+1 Power Grips. My touring rig has reversible pedals, SPD on one side and platform with Power Grips on the other.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I use the strapless toe clips where it's just a stronger part that goes over your toe. Those fit on any platform that accepts reflector.

There are lots of power grip type straps that are burlier coming out now too-they are popular w/ the fixed gear crowd and are designed for any BMX pedals. I think I'm going to try them next time I need to replace.


----------



## deputydog2003 (Jun 19, 2011)

wv_bob said:


> Wellgo MG-1s will accept reflectors. Toe clips bolt on where the reflectors go on cage pedals. So at least in theory toe clips would work


I tried those thinking the same thing but upon closer inspection you will notice that the sides are angled which prevents the toe clips from mounting correctly.

In order for pedals with reflectors to work, the sides need to be square to the platform (ie: 90 degrees and flat.

Thanks for the suggestion though. I'm still looking...


----------



## crazylemurboy (Dec 12, 2011)

If you find a suitable pedal, let us know. I have large feet (14.5 EE US) and I am in the hunt for some larger pedals with toe clips to bring my foot position into the proper zone. I'm not really partial to clipless pedals because I mostly commute to work on this rig and want to wear whatever shoes I feel like that day.


----------



## deputydog2003 (Jun 19, 2011)

***Update***
I looked everywhere for a large BMX style platform pedal that I could use with toe clips but they just don't exist. Then my bike store found a dusty old box at the bottom of the shelf that looks like it's been in their stock since the 80's. They were VP XC II Beartrap Type Pedals 9/16" Black. Now don't laugh but I tried them and I think they are great!

They are basically cage style pedals but because they are the oval bear trap shape, they provide a larger surface area for big feet (size 14.). They place my feet in a better position when used with toe clips. 

I recommend considering them when you have big feet and toe clips are keeping too much of your feet off the pedals. They are made of metal too, not plastic. I paid 13.99 for them but I've seen them on the Internet cheaper.


----------



## BikeMendo (Feb 12, 2007)

Spin bike pedals. Clips & straps on one side, SPD on other.
Have to agree w/ PD35; somewhat dangerous.
Clipless are far superior connection. Then, In don't huck much.

Cheers


----------



## Cavefalls (Oct 23, 2011)

I've been looking for the same thing this week and will order what you bought. I was also considering the Odyssey Black Twisted PC 9/16" pedals that were recommended in one of the flat pedal threads. I have been riding clipless for the past year or so but recently decided to go back to my cage pedals with clips/straps. Rode like that for 10 years or more and like how my feet are secure from the top, and yet I can always pull my feet out from the back if I need to plant my foot back on the ground.


----------



## KVW (Aug 11, 2011)

ProjectDan35 said:


> There is no recommendation, they're pretty much obsolete. They are quite dangerous, more dangerous then clip-less pedals/shoes.


Don't agree with this at all. I run toe clips, and can pull my feet out from them and dab the ground as if they were never there. Just don't have them so tight! The purpose of slightly loose toe clips is to give you the platform riding experience without the risk of gouging your shins. Mg1s plus forte clips are my fav. Why forte? Cus they're cheap and hold their shape quite well so you don't struggle to get your foot in. :thumbsup:


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Why not just get a 5.10 shoes they are grippy and should solve a lot of problem for you.


----------



## jchris (Dec 19, 2011)

power grips all the way


----------



## sprunghunt (May 14, 2006)

I know quite a few riders with size 14 and up feet. They all use clipless pedals. 

so I'm wondering what issues you face? too much flex? perhaps you could try a different shoe/pedal combo?

Toe clips may also cause problems since you're unlikely to find clips that are large enough to place your feet in the right spot on the pedals. Clipless pedals are much easier to setup ergonomically.


----------



## bduerr1 (Sep 19, 2017)

*Perfect Platform Pedal straps*



jchris said:


> power grips all the way


Here is the perfect solution. Straps designed for platforms:

https://www.fyxation.com/collections/pedal-straps/products/gates-pedal-straps


----------



## DenVen1 (Dec 15, 2014)

I guess I'm old school, been running Power Grips since the early 90's and won't go back to clipless. Just be sure and wear a flat downhill type MTB shoe.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Ancient thread!


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

mack_turtle said:


> Ancient thread!


Is it ancient or retro? I need to consult a hipster. :lol:


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Rocking 1986 all over again - MTBs with toe clips.


----------



## deputydog2003 (Jun 19, 2011)

I just saw this thread I created in 2011. I have to laugh, because it's amazing how things change through time. I can't believe I was using toe-clip pedals back then. Since that time I switched to Crank Bros Clip-ins and loved them for the next five years. Recently I switched to platform pedals with Five Ten flat shoes. Now I love them, and can't see ever switching again. (Until the next thing...) They work just like clip-ins, but you can get out quick. I highly recommend Five Ten flat shoes too.


----------

